# Sail & Anchor Pale Ale



## mosto (10/4/15)

No, not the Monkey's Fist crap that Woolies contract brews.

Was in Dan's yesterday and noticed a range of beers I hadn't tried, Sail & Anchor. At first I thought it was the S&A stuff Woolies peddles as craft beer, just with a packaging make over. On closer inspection, it wasn't, so grabbed a 4 pack of the Pale Ale (there was an IPA and a Golden Ale as well from memory). Anyway, the Pale Ale was very nice with a solid hop aroma and flavour, I was pleasantly surprised. I also grabbed a case of Gage Roads Sleeping Giant IPA, which is certainly not an IPA but that's been discussed on here previously but I still don't mind it for the price. Anyway, the S&A Pale was closer to IPA territory than the Sleeping Giant so will definitely grab a 4 pack of their IPA to try next time I'm at Dan's. The range must be fairy new as it's not on Dan's website yet and their own website is still under construction, although it does show there range and a brief description of who they are.


----------



## Dan Dan (10/4/15)

Try the "new improved" Gage Roads pale. It's heaps better than the old version.


----------



## Phoney (10/4/15)

You sure it wasn't an Anchor Brewing Company pale ale - from San Fran? That's good stuff.


----------



## mwd (10/4/15)

Next time at Dan's grab a six of Cricketers Arms Spearhead Pale $15.49 quite a good hop hit for a cheapish pale ale.


----------



## spog (10/4/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Next time at Dan's grab a six of Cricketers Arms Spearhead Pale $15.49 quite a good hop hit for a cheapish pale ale.


Might have to give it a go,the other brews weren't much but I will it a shot for sure.


----------



## CrookedFingers (10/4/15)

Dan Dan said:


> Try the "new improved" Gage Roads pale. It's heaps better than the old version.


I like this.
My 'go to' cheap beer


----------



## keifer33 (10/4/15)

Hate to tell you but its still Woolworths owned and more than likely brewed at Gage. Appears to be an attempt at rebranding away from the confusing monkey theme.


----------



## GalBrew (10/4/15)

keifer33 said:


> Hate to tell you but its still Woolworths owned and more than likely brewed at Gage. Appears to be an attempt at rebranding away from the confusing monkey theme.


What he said. Brewed at Gage Roads (which Woolies has a stake in). I think the recipes have been reworked though, doesn't taste too bad for what they are.


----------



## mosto (23/4/15)

OK, that was my initial thought, should have run with that. Either way, I found the Pale Ale very nice. I've since tried the Golden Ale and IPA. THE GA was average IMO, pretty bland. The IPA was bit like the Sleeping Giant, a nice beer, just not an IPA. Haven't tried the Amber Ale yet, but the Pale Ale is the pick so far IMO.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/4/15)

Have you got a pic of the bottle mosto, Dan Murphy's is owned by Woolies so I would doubt it was a different beer to the Monkey Fist crap.


----------



## mosto (23/4/15)

I don't mate, but the website linked in the OP does.

It would appear it is a re-branding of the Woolies range, but to me it tastes a lot better. However, I don't think I ever actually tried the Monkey's Fist Pale from the first incarnation, I think I only ever had the Golden (Lark's Foot???) and it was shit so I never bothered with the rest. The Golden from the latest incarnation is not great either, but better than that other one was. Perhaps the original series was brewed somewhere other than Gage Roads, which may explain why they're a bit better. I quite often grab the Gage Roads Pale Ale or IPA if I'm buying a case. It's nothing outstanding but quite nice for the price. I'd put what I've had from this latest S&A range in the same category.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/4/15)

You will have to get one of each for a side by side tasting and just see how their marketing spin is, definitely prefer the look of the bottles on the link you posted, maybe I feel less inclined to think they are trying to make a monkey out of us.


----------

